# Screen Printing Tag Info Inside Sweatshirts



## SummumBonum (Apr 6, 2012)

Has anyone had any experiences with screen printing tag info inside of a sweatshirt. I know that it will look great on the inside of a t-shirt, but I am unsure of how they will look with texture of the inside of a sweatshirt. Experiences and Pictures will be great! Thanks!


----------

